# Fort Morgan fishing pier.



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Is there a fishing pier around Fort Morgan?


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

yep, on the bay side


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Is it around where the ferry docks, between there and TackyJacks? I'm looking on google earth.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes sir


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

after you pay to get in park go about 1 block turn right ,the pier is right there .old barges covered with wood .good place to throw cast nets and flounder fishing!


----------



## sstephenson4 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Ft Morgan pier*

Is this fort Morgan pier any good? If so what you catch most of the time? I'm going to gulf shores this weekend and will fish the main pier some but I was wondering Bout this pier.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Not a lot caught off the Ft Morgan pier, mostly croakers, pin fish and a few flounder.
Inside the harbor of gulf shores marina, a lot of flounder are caught and bull reds off the beach of Ft Morgan point


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Just noticed a new picture on google maps. There's an oil rig about 1/4 mile north of the pier there now. Is that still there, do you fish off of it?


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

johnf said:


> Just noticed a new picture on google maps. There's an oil rig about 1/4 mile north of the pier there now. Is that still there, do you fish off of it?


You can fish around it by boat, lots of trout and reds, especially at night


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

i ahve caught lots of flounder and sheephead off that pier...flounder are there at times and not at others...also not a lterrible walk to the dixie bar


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

fishheadspin said:


> i ahve caught lots of flounder and sheephead off that pier...flounder are there at times and not at others...also not a lterrible walk to the dixie bar


Is the Dixie bar the area east of the end of the Fort.


----------

